# Big thanks to Sir vape :-)



## dwayne19420 (14/11/15)

Big thanks to Sir Hugo for the awsome service and help..
Got my long awaited tank from them really enjoying the Goblin mini once I figured out how to use it... keep up the awsome work guys.u






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (14/11/15)

Enjoy boetie

Reactions: Like 2


----------

